# Staying healthy around sick people?



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

How can Sybil6 and I stay healthy ? We are forced to sit next to sick,germy,unhealthy "peers" everyday ! We do the basics like wash our hands and take vitamins ... But that doesn't help much when you've got icky people next to you . Any advice ?


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I work in a medical facility so I feel your pain! Frequent and thorough handwashing is probably the most important thing you can do. Also hand sanitizer, I use lots of it heck I have a 2 liter bottle on my desk. Try and refrain from rubbing your face with your hands, Its seems that most germs are on door knobs and other things sick people have touched. Drink your juice. A glass of oj everyday will help or a good vitamin C supplement. If you smoke stop. I smoked for years and used to get colds often since I quit about 10 years ago I dont get sick very often at all.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

If you start to feel even the inkling of a cold/flu coming on, use a Nettie pot. Love it and always keeps me from getting sick more than a day or so if I use quickly. I use weekly as a preventative because it keeps everything cleaned out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Cedarguy hit the nail on the head. I would add that becoming more conscious of how often you touch your face and limiting the habit will compliment frequent hand washing.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

cedarguy said:


> Try and refrain from rubbing your face with your hands, Its seems that most germs are on door knobs and other things sick people have touched.


Ugh. We have to put in a five digit number on a touch pad to pay for our lunch and that thing is so nasty and they don't let you wash your hands, like it even matters much. Most of the bathrooms don't have soap or you have to hold the faucet down to make it work, so you never really get your hands clean. I touch everything with my sleeves over my hands or just try not to touch them. It's so gross!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I third the hand sanitizer. 

When I was in the hospital having Roo I noticed that there are a dispenser on the wall next to the door to my room. It was filled with hand sanitizer and the nurses used it every time they came in my room. Even when they were just coming in to check on me.

I started using it everytime I got up even if it was just to take a walk around the room while Roo slept. K used it anytime he came in the room as did my folks. 

I took home a healthy little baby while the woman in the room next to me had to stay a few extra days because she and her baby had colds.

Keep a HUGE bottle of hand sanitizer in your bookbag. And try taking Airbourne before getting to school.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, when i was in college, i graded papers. The first semester i did this, i caught everything, was sick more days than not. After that first semester, I didnt get sick at all for least two years. When i did start start catching colds and flus again, it was never as bad as most people got it, and that remains true to this day. I should note that when i was in college, i was very physically healthy (i raced mountain bikes, and trained in a couple martial arts). I still stay fairly physically active, and take a multi vitamin and fish oil, and hit vitamin c and zinc pretty hard when i feel cold symptoms comming on.

In my personal experience, its nice to have a strong immune system. I limit the use of hand sanitizers to when i have to visit a friend or relative in a hospital, or go someplace where really wierd bugs have a good chance of being around. Like walmart.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

One thing that I found to be very helpful, working around the dregs of society, was to rub a little Neosporin around the inside of my nose every few hours. This helped quite a bit.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw the title of your post and immediately thought of the MASH episode where the Frank Burns character said that he would not mind being a doctor so much if he didn't have to be around all those sick people.

Eating a well balanced diet is a good preventative because your body has what it needs to fight.

The thing I do when I can tell I am getting sick is take 2 asprin. Knocks it down before it gets a chance to start. Maybe once a year.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

since the biggest part of your immune system is in your gut, make sure it's in good shape by taking some probiotics. Doesn't have to be every day but every other day wouldn't hurt. and you can also take some elderberry caps to help stave off things. along with a good diet and sleep.

definitely use the sanitizer. you can get small bottles for your pocket at the dollar store and then just keep refilling them from a bigger bottle. I have them in every vehicle we own ( even the Deuces) and in my messenger bag and even in some of my coat pockets.

if the sanitizing wipes are available at the stores I use them every time on the handles of the carts. 

If I have to push buttons of some kind I use my pinky finger.

I keep napkins or tissues handy to use to scratch my nose and eyes with instead of hands or I use my shirt


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw somewhere that one of the germiest things we touch is a gas pump. Wouldn't be a bad idea to wear disposable gloves.

Most people don't know how to wash their hands properly nor do they do it long enough. 

Many bacteria & viruses colonize in the nose. The physical obstruction of the nose hairs, along with other characteristics, prevents most of them from entering the body. I don't see how washing those critters out of the nose & into your sinuses is a good idea. At the very least, I'd clean & disinfect my nose before I used a neti pot.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> How can Sybil6 and I stay healthy ? We are forced to sit next to sick,germy,unhealthy "peers" everyday ! We do the basics like wash our hands and take vitamins ... But that doesn't help much when you've got icky people next to you . Any advice ?


-Be careful to breathe thru your nose always even when exerted. 
The Nose <does> have some built in filtration (thasts why boogers often feel sticky. they are for a reason).

-Be careful not to touch your eyes.

-and since at some point all of us do wash your hands very often, like hourly.

-When someone caughs or sneezes and you are cose look away and close your eyes for a moment.
The aerosol with be the thickest right after expelling (tho it may stay in the room for an hour its always best to avopid the thickest aerosols)

-If its socially acceptable then consider wearing those paper masks and protective googles (which is not acceptable of course in retail and many other places, but ina meatpacking plant or a hospital it may be)

PS: Gas pumps may never be cleaned and full of bacteria BUT at least one thing they are not full of is viruses which have very short survival times in air.
So Ecoli - yes. flu - no


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

We us Thieves essential oil. I buy mine from Young Living that we take internally and Eden's Garden Essential Oils that I diffuse and put on our feet. We use lots of it.

Every night kids get the EO on their feet. If we are exposed or been in town alot one day (we homeschool) then I usually put the oil on their throat area. In addition to hand sanitizing when we get in the vehicle, all kids have their personal sanitizer in their door.

I'm a young living distributor. I don't sell the products you just sign up and buy your own at discount, signing up under someone (like me). )

Eden's garden has a website, I order directly from them and fast shipping, you'll have your stuff in a few days, YL takes about a week.

If ya want anymore info, let me know. I believe in essential oils.
http://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/essential-oils/blends/thieves-essential-oil

http://www.edensgarden.com/essential-oils/synergy-blends?product_id=227#.Umk8W2S9LTo


----------

